# —



## KjonesB (Mar 13, 2017)

I’m looking for a box or two of .40 cal ammo. Brass/Steel/aluminum case is fine. I would like to trade for similar count of 9mm. Can meet in west Pensacola area.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

40 Cal Ammo | Bulk .40 S&W Ammunition For Sale Cheap


40 cal ammo for sale that's in stock at Lucky Gunner Ammo - today! Featuring cheap .40 s&w ammunition and bulk 40 cal s&w ammo.




www.luckygunner.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What 9mm do you have? I have cases of .40 LE HST


----------



## KjonesB (Mar 13, 2017)

MrFish said:


> What 9mm do you have? I have cases of .40 LE HST


Sorry it took a while to get back, I just have FMJ stocked, new Winchester 115gr, Freedom Munitions 115gr reloads, and lots of bulk Russian steel case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shockTherapy01 (May 22, 2015)

I’ve got about 200 Rounds I’d be willing to trade


----------



## KjonesB (Mar 13, 2017)

shockTherapy01 said:


> I’ve got about 200 Rounds I’d be willing to trade


Sent pm


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I have some 40 also I will trade for 9mm if ur interested


----------

